# R32 convertible bastard build:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't know about you guys but I love these crazy builds, its like patchworks for cars:
S13 convertible with R32 body parts and Fairlady VG35DE engine.

Lovely:clap:


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

100% agree, s13 r32 front best car never built. Definitely on my " have to own before I die" list


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is the picture


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking good, I guess its the fact that its one of a kind :thumbsup: Probably wouldn't want to see a bunch of these at a Skyline meet though...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## twistedmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

liking the grey one gotta love the work that goes into them


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A properly skilled panel beater (A dying breed! )would get the door's swage lines right on the grey one... without which - it gives it away it's a Silvia. Nice idea though I don't think it'll be stiff enough for RB26 handling...


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought the grey one above was an old rx7


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow new r32 carbio


----------



## NOSSie (Jun 22, 2008)

That is wrong on so many levels.


----------

